# Scott Spark 700 Ultimate: can I run 29" wheels?



## PTPete62! (Jan 16, 2021)

This bike came with 27.5 + wheels and I use a 2.8" tire as the stock build. I seem to get an awful lot of pedal strikes and unfortunately live in a rocking area. I want to try putting 29" wheels on for increasing the height of the bottom bracket for improved clearance. Will this work?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Generally speaking, yes, you can. The question becomes the 29er tire size that you will then be able to fit in. Some frames will have more room than others. Most manufacturers that offer build kits with a 27+ and 29er option will tell you max tire specs for both wheelsets. So I'd check Scott's specs for that bike and your model year (might be in the manufacturer's bike archive and require some digging).


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This guy in his write-up on your model uses 29 wheels/tires for racing. I'd also consider swapping to 170 or 165 crank arms. And thin profile platform pedals. All the millimeters add up. For 29 wheels consider 35mm rim inner width or 40 for a 2.6 front.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eb1888 said:


> For 29 wheels consider 35mm rim inner width or 40 for a 2.6 front.


For what? I'm very happy with 30mm rims for 2.6 tires. Seems to be a sweet spot to me. I don't see why I'd ever want to go as wide as 40 for that width. I debated on 35mm rims for my case, but decided against it because I wanted to keep weight under control and I wanted a rounder tire profile for better control when leaning the bike into turns.


----------

